
Ask HN: Should Stripe lower its fees during the crisis? - hownottowrite
So I just happened on a post by Tobi Lutke of Shopify asking for suggestions from merchants and it occurred to me that one of Y Combinator&#x27;s biggest companies (Stripe) is in a unique position to help quite a few small businesses today with a rate cut. Dropping the charge by even 1% would mean cash today in the hands of small businesses.<p>What do you think? How would this help your business?<p>And as a side note, what other Y Combinator businesses could help out during the crisis?
======
hownottowrite
Ref: Tobi Lutke's post
[https://twitter.com/tobi/status/1239530650979504135](https://twitter.com/tobi/status/1239530650979504135)

